# QUESTIONS: Mo Cheeks ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey Y'All:

Long time fan of Iverson and by default, the Sixers. But, living in LA I don't get to follow the team that closely.

I was disppointed when Cheeks became your coach because I don't think he's that good and never liked the way he coached Portland. But, reading your threads here, you all don't seem to have a problem with him. In fact, I find it strange that none of you have related AI's attitude to him.

QUESTIONS: Do you believe Cheeks is the coach for the Sixers? That Mo could do a better job of coaching without AI and Webber?

After coaching two different teams, I'm still not impressed; he just doesn't have the leadership need. He doesn't seem to command respect from his players. Admttedly, from a far I base my opnion.

Hopefully you can shed some light that will help me to understand that Cheeks IS the coach for this team.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> QUESTIONS: Do you believe Cheeks is the coach for the Sixers? That Mo could do a better job of coaching without AI and Webber?
> 
> After coaching two different teams, I'm still not impressed; he just doesn't have the leadership need. He doesn't seem to command respect from his players. Admttedly, from a far I base my opnion.
> 
> Hopefully you can shed some light that will help me to understand that Cheeks IS the coach for this team.


You're not wrong, IMO. Mo's a great guy--how many coaches would walk over and help a confused young girl sing the National Anthem?--but he's got zip leadership ability. The players don't respect him, as evidenced by the JailBlazers in general and episodes like AI and Webber recently.

Plus his teams don't play defense worth a crap.

Laurie


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

endora60 said:


> ... coaches would walk over and help a confused young girl sing the National Anthem? ....


Sadly, so far, THAT seems to be his claim to fame in the NBA. And, that's not a good thing.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> ... coaches would walk over and help a confused young girl sing the National Anthem? ....





Dynasty Raider said:


> Sadly, so far, THAT seems to be his claim to fame in the NBA. And, that's not a good thing.


No, it's not. Not everyone's personality is suited to coaching, especially not coaching a mercurial guy like Iverson.

I've always thought Mo Cheeks would be a truly fine play-by-play broadcaster. Genial, knowledgable, nice voice.

Laurie


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

endora60 said:


> No, it's not. Not everyone's personality is suited to coaching, especially not coaching a mercurial guy like Iverson.
> 
> I've always thought Mo Cheeks would be a truly fine play-by-play broadcaster. Genial, knowledgable, nice voice.
> 
> Laurie


Exactly ... he'd be better in studio than Scottie Pippen.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thank you!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Im glad to non-Sixer fans kept this thread going.

Check my post history. I HATE CHEEKS, hes a horrible coach, no leadership skills at all. Better suited at being an assistant coach.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Im glad to non-Sixer fans kept this thread going.
> 
> Check my post history. I HATE CHEEKS, hes a horrible coach, no leadership skills at all. Better suited at being an assistant coach.


That being said, do you think he'll be around next year?

To me, it is strange that BOTH 'stars' would be acting out at the same time. Something is not right and I don't think AI's reputation has anything to do with the team's efforts this year. 

One thing no one can take from Allen --- he comes to play hard every game that he plays, and USUALLY doesn't bring whatever is troubling on the court. This time he did and it is out of character. I am surprised that Sixers fans have not associated that with the coaching. Allen has only changed for the better recently so no one should be blaming anything on him, IMO.

EDIT: Not every good baller makes a good coach, circa Magic Johnson.

Cheeks has been fortunate, he got his opportunty because of his professional career as a baller, and he had the fortune of coaching two teams in disarray. Therefore, he can put the blame on the players and take the spotlight off his coaching. Not fair to the players AT ALL., and I agree, he seems to be a truly nice man. I'm not tryng to take that away from him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dynasty Raider said:


> That being said, do you think he'll be around next year?
> 
> To me, it is strange that BOTH 'stars' would be acting out at the same time. Something is not right and I don't think AI's reputation has anything to do with the team's efforts this year.
> 
> ...


 He has to be around because of our situation with our past 3 coaches, so he has to stay whether we want him to or not.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I was disppointed when Cheeks became your coach because I don't think he's that good and never liked the way he coached Portland. But, reading your threads here, you all don't seem to have a problem with him.


Ahhh...you haven't been reading the threads here long enough. The majority of 6er fans in this forum do not like him as coach of the Sixers. I for one, did not think it was a wise move to hire him. You can't have a coach who acts as a friend to your superstar player (AI).

The only way Cheeks is gone is if the Sixer owners decide to make wholesale changes and fire King, then Mo will be right behind him. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see this guy can't coach his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> That being said, do you think he'll be around next year?


Depends: How willing is Philly management to lose Iverson? AI can wax diplomatic all day about wanting to stay with the Sixers, but betcha if Mo's back, Iverson's demanding a trade out. There's clearly no more a good relationship between those two than there was between AI and Larry Brown. If the Sixers are ready to finally cut Iverson loose, Mo may still be around come the fall, but if they're determined to keep Iverson, his price for shutting up and staying put may be Mo's job.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

alleninsf said:


> You can't have a coach who acts as a friend to your superstar player (AI).


Agreed. There's a line that should exist between coach and player, and Mo's never been very good at staying on his side of the line. I'm not saying every coach has to be the strict disciplinarian that, say, Jerry Sloan or Nate McMillan is--but a coach has to have some kind of authority the players recognize. Mo doesn't have it; he doesn't even act like he _wants_ to have it.



> The only way Cheeks is gone is if the Sixer owners decide to make wholesale changes and fire King, then Mo will be right behind him.


Do you think Billy King's toast? Personally, I think Mo's out the door no matter what happens with King--at least if the Sixers would like to have Allen Iverson around (and producing) when training camp starts.

Laurie


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, according to what I've been reading on here, BK isn't going nowhere, and I like what Beez said, regarding our last 3 coaches; they all have been 1 and done. BK can't do the same with Mo because that'll reflect negatively no him, especially how he let the world know how much he valued Mo as a coach, so there's no way he's gonna fire Mo, unless King is shown the door himself.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

alleninsf said:


> Well, according to what I've been reading on here, BK isn't going nowhere, and I like what Beez said, regarding our last 3 coaches; they all have been 1 and done. BK can't do the same with Mo because that'll reflect negatively no him, especially how he let the world know how much he valued Mo as a coach, so there's no way he's gonna fire Mo, unless King is shown the door himself.


Senseless.

If Mo can't get production and good behavior out of Iverson & Company, he needs to go away, no matter how many guys have failed in the task before. Forget what that makes King look like; it's not his reputation that matters here. It's getting wins for Philly--and it's clear Mo Cheeks is incapable of meeting that requirement. (Not a slight to Mo; better coaches than he have tried and failed this last couple of years.) If King sticks with Mo just to avoid looking like an idiot, then he's no friend to the Sixers, putting his own rep ahead of his team's success.

Laurie


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

Cheeks is a nice guy but his coaching needs some tightening... He needs a strong grasp


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Cheeks first needs to get this team to attack the paint, anyone care to look up how many jump shots we've attempted this season? I assure you it's not a pretty number. Also, our team refused to play defense of any kind, even the more simpler kind of defense, putting your hand in a guy's face, he didn't do that either. All MO did was add a nice young voice in the locker room, if your rebuliding, he's a Hall of fame coach for that team. If your not, well AKA Blazers.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Cheeks first needs to get this team to attack the paint, anyone care to look up how many jump shots we've attempted this season? I assure you it's not a pretty number. Also, our team refused to play defense of any kind, even the more simpler kind of defense, putting your hand in a guy's face, he didn't do that either. All MO did was add a nice young voice in the locker room, if your rebuliding, he's a Hall of fame coach for that team. If your not, well AKA Blazers.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

First he needs to develop an actual system before he even gets the white chalkboard.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*** BUMP ***

Lately here, I've read an awful lot about getting rid of AI ... so I thought I'd bring this thread back because you all seem to have forgotten the REAL problem with the Sixers, and it's not AI.

Just a friendly suggestion ... go back and read this thread.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> *** BUMP ***
> 
> Lately here, I've read an awful lot about getting rid of AI ... so I thought I'd bring this thread back because you all seem to have forgotten the REAL problem with the Sixers, and it's not AI.
> 
> Just a friendly suggestion ... go back and read this thread.


I lost all respect for Cheeks as a coach when i went to a sixers game and wasnt to far from behind the bench and he was taking advice about the game from us fans behind him


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

OOH, I have a million of idea's


----------

